# Tents/Canopys for Farmers Markets



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

anyone know of a good deal out there? 

Best I can find is a Caravan from Costco for 215.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I picked up a "deluxe" one from Sports Authority for $175. They had the best prices and a good selection...at least in this area. It has stronger legs and a vented top to let out the heat. I can send u a pic if you like. I think they have a web site. I will check and PM you with it.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

feel free to email me at [email protected] 

Thanks!

When you say stronger legs, are you comparing it to the caravans or EZ Ups?


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Yeah the joints are better and the metal not as cheap. I sent you an email with a link.


----------



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

Walmart has a 10x10 straight leg '1st-up' for $97.
Wind-Screen walls & regular Screen walls extra.

Or go to Sam's Club and get an Easy-Up that's been returned for half price.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

We've used the Wal-Mart version for about 3 years now with no issues.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

i have a king canopy. i got it for $150 on close out at costco. it has a built in front awning that i like. the sun in my spot doesn't bother me for honey sales but is terrible for my salud mix. i can't say that my king canopy is built any better than a caravan or ez up though. ez up has an atatchable awning.
if you go cheap make sure to check the dimensions. some have a 10'x10' foot print but an 8'x8' top that ruins the use of all the space in a standard 10'x 10' market space.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I got the 10' x 10' "EZ-Up" from Sam's Club about a year ago. $199 and it's made of nice quality.

I have witnessed at many markets how the cheaper ones bend at the joints and fail to withstand the normal use.

Save your money by purchasing quality. I think something in the $200 is what you're going to have to pay.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

